# June 2012 Group Book Count



## Geoffrey

It's a few days early, but I thought I'd start up the new thread ....


----------



## Geoffrey

Here's my spot

*June Reading List*
62. *Star Trek: Typhon Pact: Plagues of Night - David R. George III* - Science Fiction - 7756 locations - finished June 1
63. *Leviathan Wakes - James S.A. Corey* - Science Fiction - 10070 locations - finished June 4
64. *Life Lessons - Kate Harper* - M/M Romance - 5617 locations - finished Jun 6
65. *1636: The Kremlin Games - Eric Flint* - Alternate History - 6184 locations - finished June 9
66. *Out of My Mind - Sharon Draper* - Fiction - 4796 locations - finished June 12
67. *The Micro Age - Cixin Liu* - Science Fiction - 795 locations - finished June 14
68. *Devourer - Cixin Liu* - Science Fiction - 1006 locations - finished June 14
69. *Jason Cosmo - Dan McGirt* - Fantasy - 10786 locations - finished June 18
70. *The Long Earth - Terry Pratchett and Stephen Baxter* - Science Fiction - 5197 locations - finished June 20
71. *The Cost of Repairs - A.M. Arthur* - M/M Romance - 4890 locations - finished June 22
72. *Himmler's War - Robert Conroy* - Alternate History - 6290 locations - finished June 25
73. *Star Trek: Typhon Pact: Raise the Dawn - David R. George III* - Science Fiction - 7327 locations - finished June 29
74. *No Dominion - Charlie Huston* - Urban Fantasy - 4019 locations - finished June 30

*June TBR List*
75. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - *


----------



## djgross

The Reckoning Jane Casey 6/1
Wife 22: A Novel Melanie Gideon 6/2
Easy Tammara Weber 6/3
Gone Girl: A Novel Gillian Flynn 6/6
Into the Darkest Corner Elizabeth Haynes 6/7
A Feast for Crows: A Song of Ice and Fire: Book Four (Martin, George Rr) George R.R. Martin 6/11
A Dance with Dragons: A Song of Ice and Fire: Book Five George R.R. Martin 6/15
The Year of the Gadfly Jennifer Miller 6/17
XO (Kathryn Dance) Jeffery Deaver 6/19
Dead Scared SJ Bolton 6/20
Gone Missing: A Thriller (Kate Burkholder) Linda Castillo 6/22
About Last Night: A Loveswept Contemporary Romance Ruthie Knox 6/25
Angel Town (Jill Kismet) Lilith Saintcrow 6/27
Keepsake Kristina Riggle 6/30


----------



## izzy

Currently Reading:
1. Wicked Ties by Shayla Black (5/30-6/1) 3.5/5 interesting. Not my usual type of book. 
2. Beautiful Chaos (Beautiful Creatures 3) by Kami Garcia and Margaret Stohl (5/30-6/7) -4/5 lot of filler
3. The Dark Garden by Eden Bradley (6/8-6/10) - 3/5 not a good ending.
4. A Girls Guide to Vampires (Dark Ones #1) by Katie MacAlister (6/11-6/12) - 4/5 very cute story. A little boring near the end but overall I enjoyed it.
5. Kushiel's Dart by Jacqueline Carey (6/7-6/23) 
6. Undead and Unwed by Mary Jane Davidson (6/21-6/--) 
7. Daughters of Blood by Anne Biship (6/24-6/2

Total Read in May:
Total in 2012: 50
Total in 2011: 89


----------



## mistyd107

17. The Gauntlet Assassin-LJ Sellers 263 pgs 3,506 loc (6/1/12-6/7/12)3.5/5 stars 
18. Liars, Cheaters & Thieves(Wade Jackson #5)-LJ Sellers 306 pgs 3,702 loc (6/8/12-/6/13/12)4.5 stars
19. With Open Eyes-Iris Johansen 33 pgs 525 loc (6/13/12)3/5 stars
20. Blue Straggler-Kathy Lynn Harris 328 pgs 4,147 loc (6/13/12-6/19/12) 4.5 stars
21. The Walk(Walk,#1)-Richard Paul Evans 289 pgs 2,598 loc (8/19/12-6/23/12)5/5 stars
22. Miles to Go(Walk,#2)Richard Paul Evans 317 pgs 3,898 loc (6/23/12-6/27/12)4/5 stars
23. Road to Grace(Walk,#3)Richard Paul Evans 234 pgs 3,535 (6/28/12-6/29/12))4/5 stars


----------



## Toby

My spot!

1. The Gift of Fear by Gavin de Becker 6/5/12
2. The Long Way Home by Karen Mc Question 6/6/12
3. Because of Winn-Dixie by Kate Dicamillo 6/6/12
4. The Sound of a Wild Snail Eating: A Memoir by Elizabeth Tova Bailey 6/8/12
5. Memory Palace Definitive by James Smith 6/14/12
6. The Mountain and the City by Brian Martinez 6/14/12
7. To Dance With the White Dog: A Novel of Life, Loss, Mystery and Hope (Rosetta Books into Film) by Terry Kay 6/14/12
8. The Food Revolution: How Your Diet Can Help Save Your Life and Our World by John Robbins 6/23/12
9. Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets by J.K. Rowling 6/24/12
10. 50 Shades of Grey (Book 1) by E. L. James 6/25/12
11. Must Love Dogs by Claire Cook 6/27/12
12. Kindle Fire for the Rest of Us but not for Dummies by Max Muir 6/28/12


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Totally My Spot!

1.  by Stephen King. 326 pages. 5085 Loc.

2.  by Stephen King 320 pages. 5506 Loc.

3.  by Peter Filichia. 260 pages. 6457 Loc.

4.  by Stephen King. 752 pages. 12412 Loc.

5.  by Stephen King. 431 pages. 7371 Loc.

6. I REALLY HATE TO ADMIT THIS BUT...  by E.L. James. 528 pages. 7588 Loc.

7. HATE TO ADMIT THIS TOO...  by E.L. James. 544 pages. 7931 Loc.

8. FINALLY FINISHED WITH THIS DREK!  by E.L. James. 592 pages. 8416 Loc.

June Totals:
Books 8 
Pages 3753
Kindle Locations 60766


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _West With the Night _Beryl MarkhamAutobiographyDTB 294 pages 06/02/20124.25 Stars2. _The Forge of God _Greg BearScience FictionAudio 16:27 hours 06/06/20124.25 Stars3. _2312 _Kim Stanley RobinsonScience FictionKindle 8766 locations 06/08/20123.99 Stars4. _The Hamlet _William FaulknerNovelKindle 6360 locations 06/12/20124.50 Stars5. _The Ice Balloon: S. A. Andree And The Heroic Age Of Arctic Exploration _Alec WilkinsonHistoryAudio 7:19 hours 06/13/20123.00 Stars6. _Pig Island _Mo HayderMysteryKindle 5341 locations 06/14/20122.50 Stars7. _Let the Great Axe Fall _Robert BleckerJournalismKindle 1692 locations 06/15/20122.50 Stars8. _The Master and Margarita _Mikhail BulgakovNovelDTB 412 pages 06/19/20123.75 Stars9. _The Orphan Master's Son _Adam JohnsonNovelAudio 19:22 hours 06/24/20124.50 Stars10. _Existence _David BrinScience FictionKindle 14206 locations 06/27/20124.00 Stars11. _Manhunt: The Pursuit of Harry Tracy _Bill GulickLocal HistoryDTB 228 pages 06/28/20122.99 Stars12. _Ready Player One _Ernest ClineScience FictionKindle 7372 locations 06/30/20123.99 Stars13. _A Perfect Vacuum _Stanislaw LemScience FictionDTB 229 pages  Currently Reading
[br]

*FORMAT*
*[td] | JUNE TOTALS | [/td][td] 2012 TOTALS [/td]*
*[tr][td]Locations[/td][td]43,737​[/td][td]233,475​[/td][/tr][tr][td]Pages[/td][td]934​[/td][td]6,228​[/td][/tr][tr][td]Audio[/td][td]43:08​[/td][td]234:28​[/td][/tr]
*


----------



## Maxx

June 2012

1.  Devil in the White City (DTB) as of 6/1 on page 290, completed 6/14/12, 106 pages
2.  The Magicians (audiobook) as of 6/1 on page 149, completed 6/16/12, 267 pages
3.  In a Sunburned Country (audiobook) began on 6/16/12, as of 6/30/12, on page 264
4.  East of the Sun (DTB) began on 6/16/12, as of 6/30/12 on page 156
5.  Swan Song (Kindle) began 6/16/12, as of 6/30/12 on page 117

Pages Read in June:  910
Books Read in June:  2
Pages Read in 2012:  6144
Books Read in 2012:  14


----------



## LauraB

*Currently reading:*
The Woman in White , Kindle

*Completed:*
 Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter
Macbeth:A Novel , kindle prime lending
The Language of Flowers
James Potter and the Elder's Crossing
James Potter, The Curse of the GateKeeper
James Potter and the Vault of Destinies
The Hounds of the Baskervilles
The Lady of the River 
The Red Queen


----------



## joanne29

I am in again!

1. Confessions of a Surgeon by Paul Ruggieri MD 274 PGS. 6/2      
2. Hot Lights Cold Steel by Dr. Michael Collins 332 pgs 6/8      
3. The Soul of a Doctor by Susan Pories 248 pgs 6/12     
4. Complications by Atul Guwande 269 pgs 6/17      
5. Between Expectations by Meghan Weir 288 pgs 6/20


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in

82.1  Stolen Prey by John Sandford, finished***
83.2  With a Vengeance by Marcus Wynne, finished****
84.3  Chiefs by Stuart Woods, finished***
85.4  Run Before The Winds by Stuart Woods, finished***
86.5  Grass Roots by Stuart Woods, finished****
87.6  The Run by Stuart Woods, finished***
88.7  Capital Crimes by Stuart Woods, finished***
89.8  Mounting Fears by Stuart Woods, finished****
90.9  Romancing her Protector by Mallory Monroe, finished****
91.10 Romancing the Bulldog by Mallory Monroe, finished****
92.11 Romancing Mo Ryan by Mallory Monroe, finished****
93.12 The Doctor's Secret Bride by Ana E Ross, finished***
94.13  Santa Fe Rules by Stuart Woods, finished***
95.14  Short Straw by Stuart Woods, finished***
96.15  Santa Fe Dead by Stuart Woods, finished***
97.16  Santa Fe Edge by Stuart Woods,
98.17  Swimming to Catalina by Stuart Woods, finished****
99.18  Dead in the Water by Stuart Woods, finished***
100.19 Love at First Flight by Marie Force, finished***
101.20 50 Shades of Grey by E L James, finished***
102.21 50 Shades Darker by E L James, finished****
103.22 50 Shades Freed by E L james, finished****


----------



## drenee

Soldier of Fortune.  Edward Marston.


----------



## gina1230

1. *Succubus Heat by Richelle Mead* *** Bk 4 - Georgina Kincaid *** Audible
2. *Angels' Blood by Nalini Singh* *** Bk 1 - Guild Hunter *** Kindle
3. *Fury of Fire by Coreene Callahan* *** Bk 1 - Dragonfury *** Audible
4. *Falcon's Desire by Denise Lynn* *** Bk 1 - Falcon Family *** PBK *** DNF
5. *Catch Me A Catch by Sally Clements* *** Prime
6. *Lord Midnight by Donna Cummings* *** Kindle *** DNF
7. *Second Sight by Amanda Quick* *** Bk 1 - Arcane Society *** Library Audio ***
8. *In Bed with the Devil by Lorraine Heath* *** Bk 1- Scoundrels of St. James *** Audible
9. *Bad Moon Rising by Katherine Sutcliffe* *** PBK ***
10. *Kitty and the Midnight Hour by Carrie Vaughn* *** Bk 1 - Kitty Norville *** Audible
11. *This Side of the Grave by Jeaniene Frost* *** Bk 5 - Night Huntess *** Audible
12. *Manhunting in Mississippi by Stephanie Bond* *** Kindle
13. *Archangel by Sharon Shinn* *** Bk 1 - Samaria *** Audible
14. *Ruthless by Anne Stuart* *** Bk 1 - House of Rohan *** Audible
15. *Nightwalker by Jocelynn Drake* *** Bk 1 - Dark Days *** Kindle


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *6/2 Always the Wedding Planner, Never the Bride Sandra Bricker 331 pp. Chick Lit Kindle * ★★ *6/2 To Love a Witch Debora Geary 70 pp. Urban Fantasy/Chick Lit Kindle * ★★★ *6/3 Thomas Riley Nick Valentino 277 pp. Steam Punk Kindle * ★★ *6/4 The Dirty Parts of the Bible Sam Torode 278 pp. General Fiction Kindle * ★★★ *6/7 A Dangerous Talent Aaron and Charlotte Elkins 3924 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★ *6/8 Assassin's Apprentice Robin Hobb 448 pp. Fantasy Audio * ★★★ *6/8 A Midnight Clear William Wharton 3710 loc. Historical Fiction Kindle * ★★★★★ *6/10 My Life in France Julia Child 4765 loc. Memoir Kindle * ★★★★★ *6/13 Redshirts John Scalzi 320 pp. Science Fiction Audio * ★★★★ *6/13 Spinward Fringe: Origins Randolph Lalonde 9304 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★ *6/15 Dragonflight Anne McCaffrey 4278 loc. Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★ *6/17 Cocaine Blues Kerry Greenwood 3054 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★ *6/18 Buying Time Kelly Cochran 6555 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★ *6/20 Hammered Kevin Hearne 310 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★ *6/21 Nice Girls Don't Have Fangs Molly Harper 5165 loc. Chick Lit Kindle * ★★★ *6/22 Artifacts Mary Anna Evans 4270 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *6/24 Toil and Trouble HP Mallory 5985 loc. Chick Lit Kindle * ★★★ *6/27 Seeing a Large Cat Elizabeth Peters 389 pp. Mystery Audio * ★★★★ *6/26 Witchful Thinking HP Mallory 5422 loc. Chick Lit Kindle * ★★★ *6/28 Relics Mary Anna Evans 5027 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *6/28 Aefle and Gisela Libby Malin 4269 loc. Chick Lit Kindle * ★★ *6/30 Shards of Honor Lois McMaster Bujold 239 pp. Science Fiction Audio * ★★★ *6/30 Spinward Fringe: Resurrection and Awakening Randolphe Lalonde 6299 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *


----------

